# WereBo goes 16K



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Longtime resident WereBo has surpassed the 16,000 mark!! Congrats WereBo!!

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've already banned him for this reason: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f289/ban-the-user-above-you-393635.html#post2594610 :tongue:

Congratulations, WereBo! :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Yeah, I've already banned him for this reason: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f289/ban-the-user-above-you-393635.html#post2594610 :tongue:
> 
> Congratulations, WereBo! :grin:


:laugh::laugh: OOPS!! And I follow that thread..:embarased.

Oh well, let's drag him out here in the open for the whole forum to see.:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe..... :laugh: Thanks guys - I think..... :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done WereBo!

Can I have some of them? :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *WereBo*!!!
Well done!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice one WereBo - congrats!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done on the 16K posts WereBo.

I will see even more on the Offline section soon I am guessing :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots folks









@ Redeye - You can see another one here :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats WereBo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you 2xgrumps :wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats go out to our own, self appointed " Resident Village Idiot"

Thanks.........

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks to you too BG - It's a lowly, dirty job but someone's got to do it.... :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Thanks to you too BG - It's a lowly, dirty job but someone's got to do it.... :grin:


And where would we be without you :laugh:

P.S. A bit off-topic but does the blue colour of your name mean your a TSF enthusiast as I wondered that :4-dontkno


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Colour code and legend is at the bottom of the TSF main page....in the *What's Going On?* section.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

There could even be a new type of User which is called Offline Residents or something like that for Werebo, DC and any other regular poster who isn't Staff...


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats WereBo and keep 'em coming :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations WereBo* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks John, it's nice to see you back :wink:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm very late:uhoh: but...
Congrat:biggrinje!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats* :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Better late than never - Thanks guys :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks JC :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

oh a bit late.

Congrats a lot:wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehe... Not to worry and thanks Mars :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mars30 said:


> oh a bit late.
> 
> Congrats a lot:wave:


As they say, better late then never...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to double-post but I cannot edit it...

I just noticed that WereBo said that before me, sorry for posting what he'd already said :embarased


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats Werebo.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you 3daysjourney :grin:


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

My pleasure Werebo.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

See what I miss when I'm gone! Congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Adam and great to see you back again :wave:


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Well done *Werebo*, :wave:

You must sit there day and night to acquire so many posts in such a short time.

One thing is certain, I will never catch up to you.

best regards,


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Tallin :laugh:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Glad to see that Im not the only one very late to this party.
Congrats Werebo and keep up the great work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Pat :grin:


----------

